# 5 week cutting results



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

So I decided to actually get shredded for summer, never have I focused on diet before this being my first time. I used the IIFYM way of dieting, I'd eat 75% clean.

Im not fully where I want to be but wanted to show people the results IIFYM can bring and hopefully motivate anyone :innocent:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

gymfreak786 said:


> fantastic progress mate especially for 5 weeks!! are u natty?
> 
> what is IIFYM?


Well I'm natty at the moment.

IIFYM is 'If It Fits Your Macros' Basically means you dont need to eat 5 times a day or eat clean all the time. It allows a person to actually enjoy foods, but within a limit.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great results, shoulders and chest looking especially well (non ****)...so basically you can eat anything as long as protein is adequate and fits within your macros??? how low under maintenance are you eating


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good work mate! I'm trying to cut at the moment, must eat less, must eat less!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

barsnack said:


> great results, shoulders and chest looking especially well (non ****)...so basically you can eat anything as long as protein is adequate and fits within your macros??? how low under maintenance are you eating


Well Basically 1.2g/lb Protein and 0.4g/lb Fats, rest from carbs. I usually eat clean but once/twice a week Ill swap out the healthy carbs and half the fats for a few little cheats, baring in mind still to keep it within my calorie numbers for the day. Max I did was 25% under


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking great man


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just shows hard work actually pays off when its in the right direction. This is the first time in my life I have actual abs!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Was this assisted mate? I'm looking to do the same sort of thing.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Nope all natty baby, well the past 2 months i have been


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

so what kind of foods were u fitting in ur macros? lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Im the same bro IIFYM, my diet which i lose bf on over the past 5 weeks consist of 1 litre of milk a day, 2 tins of tuna, 4 scoops of whey, 200-500g of chicken and alpen,

Well done so far mate the ball is rolling now so the next 5 weeks should bring even better results good luck!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> so what kind of foods were u fitting in ur macros? lol


Bounties/brown pasta/crisps/oats/ben&jerries/cereal any carb you want really mate. But once again this cant be done everyday, well atleast i dont think it can. Id have 2 'macrocheat' days


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Bounties/brown pasta/crisps/oats/ben&jerries/cereal any carb you want really mate. But once again this cant be done everyday, well atleast i dont think it can. Id have 2 'macrocheat' days


Tell me more I want to learn about this way of dieting!

BTW you look fantastic, trim as fvck with good definition well done


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Tell me more I want to learn about this way of dieting!
> 
> BTW you look fantastic, trim as fvck with good definition well done


Well basically you need to figure out your macros for EVERYTHING you eat. Thats prob the hardest bit about this diet, you could use fitnesspal app I personally have a self made excel spreadsheet.

Youll need to find out your true TDEE this will give you a number to work with. Mine is 2.5k so to cut I started with 1.9k.

Now you need to have your protein at 1.2g/lb and fats at 0.4g/lb, these are recommended you can go above, but I wouldnt advise going lower.

Once you have the macros sorted the rest of the calories can be made up with anything you want, either protein, fats or carbs, 'clean' or dirty' doesnt really matter aslong as you hit the protein/fat/total cal numbers


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Google Alan Aragon folks - iifym god.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Google Alan Aragon folks - iifym god.


Basically this but can be heavy reading, but well worth it


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea he breaks it right down, he can get a bit techy though, still well worth your time


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Just to add I ate half a kilo of chocolate digestives on an iifym cut once lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Just to add I ate half a kilo of chocolate digestives on an iifym cut once lol


I had a full tub of karamel sutra last week haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ive never read up on it, but i have always incorporated sh1t food into my macros, hence my love for protein heavy kfc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> I had a full tub of karamel sutra last week haha


did u just eat protein for rest of day lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> did u just eat protein for rest of day lol


Basically chicken,tuna and shakes then boom treat time!


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Good stuff ... I learning Something new on here every day man. I'm cuttin now but cant do cardio due to injury. Got my macros at 40/40/20 but after reading lot of stuff I'm now confused again.

Would too much protein be a negative effect ? Say 50% and I always don't know how much of fats to have now I'm reading u need fats to keep test up?

Head is frieeeed lol!!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

IronMaiden said:


> Good stuff ... I learning Something new on here every day man. I'm cuttin now but cant do cardio due to injury. Got my macros at 40/40/20 but after reading lot of stuff I'm now confused again.
> 
> Would too much protein be a negative effect ? Say 50% and I always don't know how much of fats to have now I'm reading u need fats to keep test up?
> 
> Head is frieeeed lol!!


Well if your natural, the fats you eat help regulate your test levels. So you need a baseline level of fats which is 0.45g/lb.

There isnt any negative effect of eating too much protein providing its within your calorie limit of the day. Some people on this forum such as ausbuilt eat 500g a day and hes in some awesome shape.

Basically ratios are old bro science this is what you need:

Minimum

Protein: 1g/lb

Fats: 0.45g/lb

You can go over these numbers, those are just the minimum you need to stop catabolism/low test


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good Malibu..well done dude,good cut.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Great results mate and I cant believe you went from that to that in 5 weeks thats very quick mate well done

im going to google this Alan Aragon fella see what hes all about :thumb:


----------

